# Gaming Section - Live



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There is a now a private Gaming section on UK-M.

To get access, do the following:

1. Click on *Settings* at the top-right of the page

2. Click *Permission Group*s from the left-hand menu

3. Check the *Join Group* box and click the *Join Group* button

I'll approve them daily.

L


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i like how i make a thread..... then read this

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

So is no one actually in the gaming section today, we all have to wait until tomorrow???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I realise l am somewhat retarded but what will happen on said gaming section ?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I realise l am somewhat retarded but what will happen on said gaming section ?


everyone will be talking a bout video games ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I realise l am somewhat retarded but what will happen on said gaming section ?


 Not just me then 

I'm guessing computer/console gaming?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> everyone will be talking a bout video games ?


So its not about placing bets etc then ?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> So its not about placing bets etc then ?


i dont think so although i could be wrong


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeti sports... 

For you old g1ts who don't know what it is:

https://www.yetisports.org/


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Could place bets on the amount of Call of Duty topics going on boring us to tears.

Never given out a neg before. First one to post about COD is getting one.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> So is no one actually in the gaming section today, we all have to wait until tomorrow???


Argue Xbox VS. PS3


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PS3 all the way!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PC all the way you bunch of console muppets.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> PS3 all the way!





SiPhil said:


> PC all the way you bunch of console muppets.


I see where this is going


----------

